# finder -> remplacer disponible par libre



## toitoine33 (23 Juillet 2006)

bonjour

jusqu'a mon update en 10.4.7, j'avais d'afficher "libre" pour la taille du HD suite à une modif de
Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du
paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj

désormais je suis redevenu avec disponible d'afficher et impossible de retrouver le coreservice

que faut il faire pour pouvoir modifider à nouveau l'affiche de la taille du HD dans le finder

par avance merci


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

remplace ton fichier modifi&#233; par son backup 

(merci tatouille )


----------



## toitoine33 (23 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> remplace ton fichier modifié par son backup
> 
> (merci tatouille )



le pb est que je n'ai plus le fichier de backup... et comme je ne vois plus le repertoire coreservices....

comment faire dans ce cas là??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2006)

Vraiment bizarre, je suis également en 10.4.7 et comme tu peux le voir, j'ai toujours ce fichier, et le mot 'disponible' est toujours dedans


----------



## toitoine33 (23 Juillet 2006)

c'est bon j'ai trouvé merci beaucoup


----------



## John Crichton (2 Août 2006)

Salut,

au passage, y a t'il un moyen d'afficher plus de caractères que prévu.
Je m'explique en passant de diponible à libre, je n'arrive toujours pas à afficher la totalisation complete de l'espace d'origine et dispo.

Pour que ça passe totalement il manque au moins 4 lettres sino ça donne 148,61 Go ....,91 Go libres (en fait c'est 58,91 Go libre  )

Merci


----------



## AuGie (3 Août 2006)

Et si tu reduis ta taille de police ?


----------



## John Crichton (3 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu reduis ta taille de police ?



j'y ai bien pensé, mais même avec une police de taile 10 c'est idem.

Reste plus qu'a partionner pour avoir moins de 148,61 en taille totale


----------



## AuGie (4 Août 2006)

Ou alors il te faut modifier la police avec un utilitaire comme silk


----------



## kevin39 (13 Août 2006)

John Crichton a dit:
			
		

> au passage, y a t'il un moyen d'afficher plus de caractères que prévu.
> Je m'explique en passant de diponible à libre, je n'arrive toujours pas à afficher la totalisation complete de l'espace d'origine et dispo.
> 
> Pour que ça passe totalement il manque au moins 4 lettres sino ça donne 148,61 Go ....,91 Go libres (en fait c'est 58,91 Go libre  )



Pareil ... Si quelqu'un voit une solution, je suis prenneur également


----------



## benkenobi (22 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai utilisé le mot "vides" ça fait une lettre en moins !

:style:


----------



## chounim (29 Octobre 2006)

toitoine33 a dit:


> c'est bon j'ai trouvé merci beaucoup





Même souci pour moi, mais j'ai pas trouvé...Si la solution pouvait etre divulguée...huhu 

J'suis sur 10.4.8


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Octobre 2006)

Salut,


chounim a dit:


> M&#234;me souci pour moi, mais j'ai pas trouv&#233;...Si la solution pouvait etre divulgu&#233;e...huhu
> 
> J'suis sur 10.4.8


Il faut modifier le fichier "Localizable.strings" contenu dans :
Syst&#232;me/Biblioth&#232;que/CoreServices/Finder, faire clic-droit et Afficher le contenu du
paquet, puis Contents/Resources/French.lproj

Tu ouvres le fichier avec TextEdit, tu trouves la lignes contenant *"IV9" = "disponible";* (via la recherche) et tu changes "disponible" par "libre".

Auparavant, il te faudra te donner les droits d'&#233;criture dans le dossier contenant le fichier, ne pas oublier ensuite de remettre les droits comme &#224; l'origine. Ensuite, il faudra te re-logger ou red&#233;marrer


----------



## chounim (29 Octobre 2006)

ok, merci bien,
mais:
comme toitoine, pas moyen de mettre la main sur ce dossier " CoreServices".( meme en affichant les dossiers cach&#233;s).
Par spotlight, je trouve bien  pleiiiiiiiin de " Localizable.strings " mais je sais pas lequel je dois modifier, ils s'appellent tous pareil, et aucun a premiere vue dans un dossier racine du style coreservices...


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Octobre 2006)

chounim a dit:


> comme toitoine, pas moyen de mettre la main sur ce dossier " CoreServices".( meme en affichant les dossiers cachés).


Il est impossible que ce dossier soit absent ?!

Démarre bien ta recherche à la racine du disque, tu vas y trouver un dossier "Système", dedans un seul dossier appelé "Bibliothèque" et dedans encore "CoreServices" (marqué d'un X).

Si tu vas directement à la Bibliothèque qui se trouve à la racine du disque, normal que tu ne le trouves pas.


----------



## chounim (29 Octobre 2006)

rolala, j'ai fait l'boulet, j'&#233;tais juste pas dans le bon dossier systeme...gn&#233;!
en tous cas, merci bien, j'ai tout fait comme t'as dit, et ca marche au poil!
Je red&#233;couvre omn bureau 
merci


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Octobre 2006)

chounim a dit:


> rolala, j'ai fait l'boulet, j'étais juste pas dans le bon dossier systeme...gné!


Me dis pas que t'étais dans celui d'OS 9 !!!! :mouais:  :afraid:

   


chounim a dit:


> en tous cas, merci bien, j'ai tout fait comme t'as dit, et ca marche au poil!
> Je redécouvre omn bureau
> merci


De rien, A +


----------



## chounim (29 Octobre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Me dis pas que t'étais dans celui d'OS9



huhu, nan nan, en fait, j'ai confondu le dossier susteme dont tu parlais avec le disuque systeme...parce qu'y'a aussi une bibliotheque a la racine du disque...
bon, bah, gné quoi....huhu

bon apres midi


----------



## kevin39 (1 Novembre 2006)

chounim a dit:


> Même souci pour moi, mais j'ai pas trouvé...Si la solution pouvait etre divulguée...huhu
> 
> J'suis sur 10.4.8



Finalement j'ai laissé la chaîne vide.
J'ai donc maintenant par exemple "74,21 Go, 29,81 Go"

Je préfère cela plutôt qu'un "74,21 Go, (...)1 Go libres" qui ne veut rien dire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

j'arrivais sur leopard 10.5.1 mais sur le nouvelle mise a jour 10.5.2 , je trouve plus la ligne pour changer ça quelqu'un pourrais m'aider merci


----------



## desertea (12 Février 2008)

Avec le mot "free" on gagne encore un caractère !!


----------



## iFabien (17 Février 2008)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> j'arrivais sur leopard 10.5.1 mais sur le nouvelle mise a jour 10.5.2 , je trouve plus la ligne pour changer ça quelqu'un pourrais m'aider merci



Comme toi.
Une aide serait trés précieuse, merci par avance !


----------



## iFabien (19 Février 2008)

Trouvé.


----------

